# Post your TBT Collectible ideas here!



## Jacob4 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Hey all!​

I've made this thread so that people can "go wild" with their imagination, and post some ideas for collectibles!

I'm sure this'll help our fellow admins and moderators to get ideas for future references!

For those of you not knowing what collectibles are, they are cute little icons that appear under your name, and also encourage people to work for something on the forum!

I for one would love to have flower/hybrid collectibles, with perhaps normal flower collectibles being un-limited (no limit to how many people can buy in TBT collectible shop), and hybrid flowers being limited and harder to obtain.

Post your ideas here! c:​*


----------



## Mariah (Apr 7, 2014)

More cake flavors.


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 7, 2014)

Mariah said:


> More cake flavors.



_*I second this!* The more cake the better! Haha._


----------



## Gummysaur (Apr 7, 2014)

What about a pie that's given out for every 10 cakes you buy? owo

(Cake is wayyy better than pie tho)


----------



## Cory (Apr 7, 2014)

A SALT SHAKER!!! COME ON MODS GET TO IT!!!


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 7, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> What about a pie that's given out for every 10 cakes you buy? owo
> 
> (Cake is wayyy better than pie tho)



_*OMG YES, PIE.*

I mean, who doesn't like pie..._


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 7, 2014)

Cory said:


> A SALT SHAKER!!! COME ON MODS GET TO IT!!!









 [cred to horus]


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 7, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> [cred to horus]



*Wohhh, I love it!

What about pepper tho'? *


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 7, 2014)

salt ftw


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2014)

*A crown would be cool they could style it off the Acnl one.*


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 7, 2014)

Vaati said:


> *A crown would be cool they could style it off the Acnl one.*



*Yeah, I'd like that - I think the 'female' crown would look nicest.*


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 7, 2014)

Some random things, mostly taken from other games:


*=Zelda Themed=*
Pendants (the 3 from ALttP)
Crystals (the 7 from ALttP, can color them slightly differently)
Rupees (green [1], blue [5], red [20], yellow [50], white [100])
Triforce
Sword
Shield
Boomerang
Bomb
Hookshot
Bow
Arrow


*=Mario Themed=*
Mushroom
1-up Mushroom
Giant Mushroom
Mini-Mushroom
Coin
Frog Coin
Boo
Bullet Bill
Koopa Shell
Super Star
Fire Flower


*=Pokemon Themed=*
Pokeball
Potion
Masterball
Pokedex

*=Metroid Themed=*
Metroid
Energy Tank
Missile Tank
Energy Capsule

*=Pikmin Themed=*
Red Pikmin
Blue Pikmin
Yellow Pikmin
Purple Pikmin
White Pikmin

*=Donkey Kong Themed=*
Banana
DK Coin
Barrel
"K" letter
"O" letter
"N" letter
"G" letter

*=Kingdom Hearts Themed=*
Heartless Crest
Nobody Crest
Keyblade
Munny
Paupu Fruit

*=Castlevania Themed=*
Whip
Knife
Axe
Holy Water
Bat
Bone

*=Minecraft Themed=*
Coal
Iron Ingot
Gold Ingot
Diamond
Pickaxe
Sword

*=Don't Starve Themed=*
Wilson
Maxwell
Chester
Willow
Spider
Beefalo

*=Starfox Themed=*
Arwing
Fox
Slippy
Peppy
Falco

...okay, that's all I got for the moment. Just Google the items for a reference picture, most can be made pretty small or into an icon to use as a collectible. For the Don't Starve ones, can just use a small face picture instead.


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 7, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Some random things, mostly taken from other games:
> 
> 
> *=Zelda Themed=*
> ...



*Love these ideas!*


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 7, 2014)

An idea for "set" items. When someone has the full set of collectibles, maybe instead of showing every singl eone under their avatar, maybe consolidated them into 1 icon that they can choose to display? And perhaps make it to where it stands out a bit more than other single, non-set collectibles.

Like for the Zelda ones, instead of making the Triforce a collectible, you can use it for the "Complete Set" badge or icon.
Mario set....can use the Super Star or something. Just another random idea I had.


----------



## Jellieyz (Apr 7, 2014)

Alphabet collectibles, and if you're adventurous make them after unown. ehehe

Also Game of Thrones style collectible, like house sigils and stuff.


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 7, 2014)

*I've got another idea!

Collectibles representing how many TBT bells we've saved up in the ABD (TBT bank).

E.g, 1,000TBT saved, 2,000TBT saved, 5,000TBT saved, 10,000TBT saved, 20,000TBT saved... etc.

Not sure what the collectibles would actually be though, haha.*

_Edit:_ _They could be the in-game bell logo in different colours for each collectible. :O_


----------



## oath2order (Apr 7, 2014)

F L a K e said:


> *Love these ideas!*



That's not animal crossing theme though.


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2014)

*Maybe some of the Acnl tools? Net Shovel ect*


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 7, 2014)

oath2order said:


> That's not animal crossing theme though.



Clearly said that in my post.

Also, AC:NL has Nintendo items in it.


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 7, 2014)

are fossils collectibles you can obtain? if not, they should be. also, feathers, but I feel like feathers are available collectibles.

I second more cake flavors, especially strawberry. also, maybe cupcakes, coffee, or icecream?


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2014)

*Here is an idea none acnl related though  

Make Three Triforces parts for each power or something and if you get them all you can get the Master sword! but there is the problem of making them different from each other*


*A furniture leaf!*


*A fossil!*


*A clover?*


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 7, 2014)

Vaati said:


> *Here is an idea none acnl related though
> 
> Make Three Triforces parts for each power or something and if you get them all you can get the Master sword! but there is the problem of making them different from each other*



Red outline, blue outline, green outline, to represent Courage (green)/Wisdom (blue)/Power (red).


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 7, 2014)

I saw the fossils collectible idea and I just got a brilliant idea, ty 

(Keep in mind, don't get your hopes up because of that statement)


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 7, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> are fossils collectibles you can obtain? if not, they should be. also, feathers, but I feel like feathers are available collectibles.
> 
> I second more cake flavors, especially strawberry. also, maybe cupcakes, coffee, or icecream?



*They could do the coffee from animal crossing, that'd be nice. :O*


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> I saw the fossils collectible idea and I just got a brilliant idea, ty
> 
> (Keep in mind, don't get your hopes up because of that statement)



*I knew it was a good one *

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Flowers?*


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 7, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> I saw the fossils collectible idea and I just got a brilliant idea, ty
> 
> (Keep in mind, don't get your hopes up because of that statement)



*Oh, I love that idea! Lots of things can spring to mind with this.*


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2014)

*Shells?*

- - - Post Merge - - -

*A sapling or a tree!*

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Should I stop?*


----------



## oath2order (Apr 7, 2014)

Yes. You should. :/

If there's a spring event, I could see them doing flowers.


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 7, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Yes. You should. :/
> 
> If there's a spring event, I could see them doing flowers.



Yeah, I agree - t'would be nice for Spring.


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 7, 2014)

Something animated.  That would be cool!  Like that salt shaker, ha, ha.


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2014)

*I thought you guys liked my ideas! I guess ill stop  *


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 7, 2014)

Skyfall said:


> Something animated.  That would be cool!  Like that salt shaker, ha, ha.



*Yeah, I second the animated collectibles.*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vaati said:


> *I thought you guys liked my ideas! I guess ill stop  *



*I like your ideas! c:*


----------



## Jake (Apr 7, 2014)

A podium to represent the dictatorship


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 7, 2014)

A birthday cake would be really cool ( ^ω^ )


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2014)

F L a K e said:


> *Yeah, I second the animated collectibles.*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



*Really? Maybe Butterflies would be cool.

Edit: Gyroid, Mail, present, carpet, wallpaper, shirt, bells? *


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 7, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> A birthday cake would be really cool ( ^ω^ )



*YES. MORE CAKE! :'D*


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2014)

*A bird. lol am not sure about this one.*

- - - Post Merge - - -

* Oh I almost forgot Balloons!


Prototype *


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 7, 2014)

Jake. said:


> A podium to represent the dictatorship



You're still on about that, huh?
That's all well and good, my man, but at least keep it in your thread about it ^^;
EDIT: Oh, that thread is closed. Whoops! ><; lol...

A podium isn't necessarily an icon of a dictatorship though. A podium can be for any speaker whatsoever. The symbol for a dictatorship would be, like.....um...well I can't think of one, so I can see why you chose podium, but still! xD


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 8, 2014)

Vaati said:


> *A bird. lol am not sure about this one.*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



*Balloons might be nice o;*


----------



## Farobi (Apr 8, 2014)

This thread has promise!

I'd definitely like to see at least _more_ collectibles. I don't care if they're limited, expensive, whatever ... I just want to see the shop with more items 

I think it'll be a cool idea if a moderator can give a *badge* to a good community contributor? Like, they'll give it to people who posts quality posts, avoid infractions, and is generally a good role model to the community. It should be non-tradable and non-buyable. It should be specifically given by a mod / admin, and _can_ be removed by a mod / admin too if necessary.


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

Farobi said:


> This thread has promise!
> 
> I'd definitely like to see at least _more_ collectibles. I don't care if they're limited, expensive, whatever ... I just want to see the shop with more items
> 
> I think it'll be a cool idea if a moderator can give a *badge* to a good community contributor? Like, they'll give it to people who posts quality posts, avoid infractions, and is generally a good role model to the community. It should be non-tradable and non-buyable. It should be specifically given by a mod / admin, and _can_ be removed by a mod / admin too if necessary.


Badges sound nice


----------



## sej (Apr 8, 2014)

I think like a bar of chocolate? Or like a cup of hot chocolate? Or maybe even a simple marsh mellow!


----------



## Gizmodo (Apr 8, 2014)

One for posts
so one showing you got 1k, one for 5k, one for 10k, one for 20k, etc


----------



## Desperado (Apr 8, 2014)

I was saying that I wished they would make a "bell whistler" collectible to give to those who are good and timely about making good reports. It would of course be at the discretion of the mods through to reward the collectible.


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 8, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> One for posts
> so one showing you got 1k, one for 5k, one for 10k, one for 20k, etc



*Yeah, I said that before. *


----------



## Flop (Apr 8, 2014)

Maybe the tropical fruits?  *shrugs* I'm not really that creative.


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 8, 2014)

Flop said:


> Maybe the tropical fruits?  *shrugs* I'm not really that creative.



Yusz - I for one would love bananas. :'D


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 8, 2014)

CheeseCake!!!!!!!!!
YES!
Moar cake plz!!!


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 8, 2014)

Bowl of sugar

That would be awesome.


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 8, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> CheeseCake!!!!!!!!!
> YES!
> Moar cake plz!!!



*MORE CAKE!*


----------



## SockHead (Apr 8, 2014)

the booty


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

SockHead said:


> the booty



You all heard it! Theirs going to be a "Booty" Collectable!


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 8, 2014)

SockHead said:


> the booty



*Yeah, I agree with this.*

Booty icon.

Yeah.

Nice.


----------



## mob (Apr 8, 2014)

YES THE SALT


----------



## Thunder (Apr 8, 2014)

You guys sure love your cakes.


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 8, 2014)

Strawberry cake
Coffee
Hot chocolate


----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> [cred to horus]



(lul, did you save that)

cmon staff, where it at


----------



## SockHead (Apr 8, 2014)

Horus said:


> (lul, did you save that)
> 
> cmon staff, where it at



thats pepper


----------



## mob (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Horus (Apr 8, 2014)

SockHead said:


> thats pepper





gamzee said:


>








The best of both worlds


----------



## milktea (Apr 8, 2014)

MILK TEA COLLECTIBLE.

i'd buy it


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Horus said:


> The best of both worlds



salt & pepper

now

ok


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 9, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> [cred to horus]



This is my TBT dream.


----------



## AppleCracker (Apr 9, 2014)

Vaati said:


> *Here is an idea none acnl related though
> 
> Make Three Triforces parts for each power or something and if you get them all you can get the Master sword! but there is the problem of making them different from each other*
> 
> ...


That zelda one...... IS SO AWESOME...... It hurts my head


----------



## Silversea (Apr 10, 2014)

This thread makes me sad because my version of this was rejected in about a day.


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Good ideas everyone!

Keep 'em coming! c:*


----------



## Silversea (Apr 12, 2014)

Well here were my past ones.


----------



## toastia (Apr 12, 2014)

Ice cream collectibles.
200 TBT each and they are unlimited stock.

#scream4icecream


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 12, 2014)

Silversea said:


> Well here were my past ones.



*Love these!*


----------



## Zura (Apr 13, 2014)

AppleCracker said:


> That zelda one...... IS SO AWESOME...... It hurts my head



Thanks you  But its not animal crossing related


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

how about a bell tree collectible as in a tree bearing bells and other plants like a jacobs ladder or a gold rose

- - - Post Merge - - -

and like tools silver ones gold ones and normal one and how about a snowman one and some seashells and a snowflake and more food ones like cake flavors and coffee and sparkling cider and ice cream and balloons and bunny balloons and heart balloons


----------



## mob (Apr 13, 2014)

a le maymay collectible


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 13, 2014)

easter eggs to find on easter


----------



## oath2order (Apr 13, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> easter eggs to find on easter



They actually did do that last year


----------



## Jake (Apr 13, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Thanks you  But its not animal crossing related



Neither is the poke ball...

It doesn't matter if it's AC themed or not


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 13, 2014)

oath2order said:


> They actually did do that last year



really?!
I can't wait for this year's surprise then! ^-^


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 13, 2014)

They should sell popular villager collectibles or one for every animal so that way you can buy your dreamies as you get them


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Apr 13, 2014)

villager pics, tropical fruits, glow wands, and if we're gonna bring Poke Balls into the mix, why not great, ultra, and master too?


----------



## Zura (Apr 13, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> They should sell popular villager collectibles or one for every animal so that way you can buy your dreamies as you get them


But theres way to many villagers to do that. How about I've been banned badge?


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 14, 2014)

Vaati said:


> But theres way to many villagers to do that. How about I've been banned badge?



Not if it is a team effort. If we all work together we can get a bunch of char art together lol.


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

or you could just pay them tbt bells to do them at first then they sell the collectibles at the same price

- - - Post Merge - - -

A USERNAME COLOR CHANGE


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 14, 2014)

I like that jacobs ladder idea a lot.  Flowers in general would be cool.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 14, 2014)

Vaati said:


> How about I've been banned badge?



We'd have to dish out a lot more bans if that ever happened. Never a good idea to encourage rulebreaking.

Plus Jen might split herself in half trying to get that collectible.


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

Thunder said:


> We'd have to dish out a lot more bans if that ever happened. Never a good idea to encourage rulebreaking.
> 
> Plus Jen might split herself in half trying to get that collectible.



that wouldn't be a pretty site to see


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2014)

Would people really want it? I play a game that if you cheat you get a Cheater badge thats where I got the idea


----------



## Thunder (Apr 14, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Would people really want it? I play a game that if you cheat you get a Cheater badge thats where I got the idea



You'd be surprised.


----------



## Murray (Apr 15, 2014)

onion collectable pls


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 16, 2014)

Murray said:


> onion collectable pls



HOW ABOUT TUR*NIPS*?!?!?!


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2014)

Thunder said:


> You'd be surprised.


Thinking about this post made me realize everyone here are crazy with collectibles even to go has far as getting banned for one that makes you look bad -_-


----------



## Zura (Apr 19, 2014)

I mean you guys crazy!


----------



## Silverwind (Apr 19, 2014)

Fluffy things and animals!


----------



## oath2order (Apr 19, 2014)

Let's have a green leaf for tomorrow


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 19, 2014)

A Chickie.


----------



## Big Forum User (Apr 19, 2014)

A kitty!


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 19, 2014)

Maybe some seasonal exclusives like flowers that can be collected from spring to summer and some hybrids that can only be collected in spring. Some ice cream and tweeters and beans would be cool too.


----------



## Zura (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello ever one


----------



## toastia (Apr 19, 2014)

I expected an egg here.


----------



## Chessa (Apr 19, 2014)

Prin said:


> I expected an egg here.



me too hahahaha


----------



## amemome (Apr 19, 2014)

I'd love to see phineas badge-style badges!  if these are a bit cheaper than regular collectables and limited to one per user, I think it would be cool.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 20, 2014)

A sandwich


----------



## Javocado (Apr 20, 2014)

PIZZA SLICE
A SNAIL
AN ANCHOR
JAPANESE STYLE POOP IN DIFFERENT COLORS (BROWN, GOLD, PINK, SPARKLY PLATINUM)
BOB'S HEAD


----------



## Aizu (Apr 20, 2014)

A triforce from Zelda


----------



## Flop (Apr 20, 2014)

Magikarp!


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 20, 2014)

Flop said:


> Magikarp!



lmao


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

Purple flurps


----------



## Siren137 (Apr 24, 2014)

I like the idea of mod awarded badges! Would give people something to aim for rather than just going to the shop and buying.

Also if we are going to add extra collectibles (and that's a big if) would it be possible to allow us to display more? Maybe add a third row? No point going to all that trouble of getting them of we can't show the off right?!


----------



## Flop (Apr 24, 2014)

A Magikarp Egg c:


----------



## Byngo (Apr 24, 2014)

Pie


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

Flop said:


> A Magikarp Egg c:



Something like this?


----------



## spamurai (Apr 24, 2014)

More Japanese Characters so I can finish the set 

But I think a triforce or master ball would be cool... or a leaf that comes in red and green seems it's TBT


----------



## Kaireevee (Apr 25, 2014)

Not sure if it's already been said buuuut pokemon!
Or furniture series based on the species of villagers (alllll of themmmmm)
Adventure time themed furniture!


----------



## Zura (Apr 25, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> I saw the fossils collectible idea and I just got a brilliant idea, ty
> 
> (Keep in mind, don't get your hopes up because of that statement)



Say hello to the fossil collectible!


----------



## SockHead (Apr 25, 2014)

where's the booty?


----------



## Zura (Apr 25, 2014)

SockHead said:


> where's the booty?



Can I make one with out getting in trouble or something?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok here's the booty one sorry for being cheaply made


Spoiler: Booty For ages 0 on up!


----------



## nymphia (Apr 26, 2014)

some art supplies


----------



## heirabbit (Apr 26, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Can I make one with out getting in trouble or something?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



^^^
WE NEED THIS.


----------



## Zura (May 30, 2014)

A banana for Mario kart and acnl


----------



## Jacob4 (May 30, 2014)

Vaati said:


> A banana for Mario kart and acnl



Yes.

We need potassium.


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 30, 2014)

Mario Hat please


----------



## Capella (May 30, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Mario Hat!


I checked the shop so fast when I saw that image ;-;  
I don't want new video game stuff, I just want simple stuff maybe like another fruit?


----------



## Zura (May 30, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> I checked the shop so fast when I saw that image ;-;
> I don't want new video game stuff, I just want simple stuff maybe like* another fruit*?



Banana!!! Seriously TBT make it happen!


----------



## Sanaki (May 30, 2014)

a pizza one


----------



## Naiad (May 30, 2014)

Maybe a wrapped present one? It'd be cute if you get it by gifting 10 collectibles or something like that~^^


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (May 30, 2014)

ur favourite villager head


----------



## hanzy (May 31, 2014)

Lafiel Nightray said:


> Maybe a wrapped present one? It'd be cute if you get it by gifting 10 collectibles or something like that~^^



Ooh I like this idea!

Also think something MK related for MKM would be cool.


----------



## coolycatty123 (May 31, 2014)

Maybe we could purchase the rights to upload a small picture of our own that fits the certain requirements that a Collectible needs. Sorry if this has already been said! x.x

Or maybe... A Zero III?


(i'd be your best friend forever if you made that happen! )


----------



## cIementine (May 31, 2014)

_I think we should have small symbols to represent popular nintendo games. We could have a Zelda triforce, Mario mushroom, etc, just like our pokeball!_


----------



## Thunder (May 31, 2014)

Lafiel Nightray said:


> Maybe a wrapped present one? It'd be cute if you get it by gifting 10 collectibles or something like that~^^



That's a neat idea, though I'm not sure how plausible it'd be.


----------



## Yui Z (May 31, 2014)

Yeah, wouldn't people buy 10 of those cheap fruit or cake collectibles and gift them to random people, just to get the prezzie collectible? I'd still like a wrapped prezzie one though. :]


----------



## Naiad (May 31, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Yeah, wouldn't people buy 10 of those cheap fruit or cake collectibles and gift them to random people, just to get the prezzie collectible? I'd still like a wrapped prezzie one though. :]



There could be an event where everyday, a present box is hidden around the forums, and if you're able to find it for 10 days (not 10 days straight), on the 10th day, the present box will open and you'll received the wrapped present collectible? ^^ It could be a holidays event.

I was brainstorming a way to get my other idea to work, but I ended up coming up with this xD I'm still figuring out how to make my old idea better, since a lot of people could take advantage of it the way it is now.


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 31, 2014)

coolycatty123 said:


> Maybe we could purchase the rights to upload a small picture of our own that fits the certain requirements that a Collectible needs. Sorry if this has already been said! x.x
> 
> (i'd be your best friend forever if you made that happen! )


Terrible idea xD


----------



## Yuki Nagato (May 31, 2014)

Different coloured cats and maybe some anim? logos.


----------



## Javocado (May 31, 2014)

Ice cream cone(bc summer)
Final Smash ball(when smash comes out)
Bob's head(bc Bob)
Cartoon poop w the little swirl on top(in diff colors, OG Brown, Pink, Gold)


----------



## Naiad (May 31, 2014)

I thought up another way to get the wrapped present because of this thread. ^^

We could make a floating item box to celebrate the Mario Kart 8 release  The item box could include exclusive Mario Kart collectibles. (One collectible is released each day, and you can only find a box once a day.) On the last day of the event, users could get a wrapped present. 

The present can also be opened to get the final Mario Collectible, or left as is ^^


----------



## Libra (Jun 3, 2014)

I like the idea of a wrapped present collectible. I was thinking perhaps users could receive it after they have been a member for one year (by clicking on a link or something)? Thing is I'm not sure if this could be automated; this is definitely not something to do manually with how many users this site has. ^_^'


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 3, 2014)

Well.. I would buy the cats..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yuki Nagato said:


> Different coloured cats and maybe some anim? logos.



I like cats..


----------



## Religious-Sonic (Jun 4, 2014)

Mushrooms would be cool~


----------



## Capella (Jun 4, 2014)

Libra said:


> I like the idea of a wrapped present collectible. I was thinking perhaps users could receive it after they have been a member for one year (by clicking on a link or something)? Thing is I'm not sure if this could be automated; this is definitely not something to do manually with how many users this site has. ^_^'



But what about inactive people that's been on here for 1 year but post every 8 weeks or something 
Then they just go ahead and sell it


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 4, 2014)

Reggie collectible


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 4, 2014)

I STILL SAY A SLICE OF PIZZA COLLECTIBLE.


----------



## Libra (Jun 4, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> But what about inactive people that's been on here for 1 year but post every 8 weeks or something
> Then they just go ahead and sell it



Well, obviously this collectible would be non-giftable, like e.g. the Dusty Scroll and Ancient Lantern. But there's no reason why someone who posts only once every eight weeks should not get this collectible as well (maybe they prefer to lurk, who knows).


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 4, 2014)

shiny sticker collectible, just imagine c:


----------



## Lassy (Jun 4, 2014)

Ice cream collectibles like in ACNL *^*


----------



## The Pennifer (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't know if anybody has posted this idea, but what about the ACNL type Leaf in Bronze, Silver, Gold, and Platinum?


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 4, 2014)

Hello??? we need the apple. Duh


----------



## Silversea (Jun 4, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Reggie collectible



Challenge accepted.

EDIT: Done. Worst sprite ever, took like over an hour.


----------

